# Emplear



## Xerinola

Hola amics,
M'he quedat en blanc, com diríeu *"la empresa XXX emplea a 12 personas"*en català? El sentit és que "dóna feina" a 12 persones i no em surt cap paraula i no tinc el diccionari castellà-català aquí...

Moltes gràcies gent,
X:


----------



## Mei

Potser "contractar"?

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Gràcies Mei, però contractar em penso que no té el mateix sentit. Hauria de ser  "té contractades a 12 persones" i no m'acaba de fer el pes. També he pensat "dóna feina" però encara m'agrada menys...


----------



## Mei

Jo igual... "donar feina" o "contractar"... i fitxar?

Mei


----------



## betulina

Ei!

El diccionari castellà-català, per a l'accepció "dar un empleo", diu "col·locar, "ocupar"... no m'agraden gaire, la veritat. 

No t'agrada "donar feina"? L'empresa dóna feina a 12 persones. Mmm, a mi no em desagrada.

No se m'acut res més, a part del que dèieu de canviar una mica la construcció amb "tenir contractat", "tenir en plantilla", etc.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola, en una pàgina de diccionaris em donen com a traducció: ocupar o col.locar.
Què us sembla ocupar? L'empresa ocupa a 12 persones...
Em sona estrany...

Gràcies!
X:


----------



## Xerinola

Hem dit el mateix...
Em penso que posaré "té en plantilla".

Moltes gràcies a totes dues!
Petonets,
X:


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Técnicament, des del punt de vista de l'Administració es _te en nómina_. Te en plantilla em sona molt catellà i personalment _dona feina_ em sona a informatiu de noticies. Depèn de per que ho vulguis.

Salut a tots.


----------



## Xerinola

Sí, pot ser que plantilla et soni castellà, però està acceptada pel diccionari de l'enciclopèdia.

Moltes gràcies de totes maneres.
X:


----------



## megane_wang

Si no et sona del tot també pots dir que *dona feina* a N persones. O bé que *a l'empresa X hi treballen N persones*.

Fins aviat!


----------



## ampurdan

Voto per "donar feina", tot i que penso que també podries fer servir "contractar", això val tant per contractes de treball dependent com pels autònoms. En canvi, tenir en plantilla o en nòmina només inclou els primers.


----------



## Xerinola

Bona observació.
Gràcies Amp.
X:


----------



## chics

Hola,

però "dóna feina" no és el mateix que "contractar", en tot cas "té contractades tantes persones", no?

Si _contracta_ dotze persones, és que n'hi ha dotze de noves (cada any?) (ara?) sobre un total de ???. Però si _dóna feina_ a dotze persones és que n'hi ha dotze ocupades gràcies a aquesta empresa.

Salut!


----------



## Xerinola

Sí, clar! L'empresa té contractades/ dóna feina a X persones...

Salutacions,
X:


----------

